# PC startet immer neu



## vinc5nt (27. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein blödes standart Problem.  
mein PC startet ohne erkennbares Muster einfach immer von selber neu. Wenn ich in BIos das Powermanagement ausstellen will, fährt er gar nicht mehr hoch.

Mein System: 
1.2 Athlon 
Asus 8420 (G-Force4TI4200 128DDR)
Dual Optical mouse 
Terratec 128 PCI 
WD 40 gig disk
brenner 
CD lwk
300/350 Netzteil ... weiß ich nicht genau 
ach ein elitegroup board mit 3.8 mobo update

Kennt wer die Heilung ?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juni 2002)

welches betriebssystem hast du?

das gleiche problem hatte ich auch mal. bei mir lag das an der voreinstellung von windows 2000.
du musst in den systemeigenschaften (rechtsklick auf arbeitsplatz > eigenschaften) unter der registerkarte erweitert auf 'starten und wiederherstellen' klicken. da gibt's eine option namens 'automatisch neu starten'.
seit ich das deaktiviert hab, hatte ich damit keine probleme mehr.

merkwürdig find ich nur, dass mir dieser fehler immer nur auf amd-systemen aufgefallen ist.


----------



## vinc5nt (27. Juni 2002)

ich hab winXP prof ... ist vielleicht nicht all zu gut für spiele geeignet ... aber ich hab die Benutzeroberfläche und Kleinigkeiten lieben gelernt  

Kennst du vielleicht irgendwie eine Anleitung zur winXP optimierung ? 
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort 

mfg.vinc5nt


----------



## eViLaSh (28. Juni 2002)

wann genau fährt er denn wieder neu hoch ?

erst wenn du eine zeit lang im betriebssystem bist oder gleich nach dem start ?

oder is das unterschiedlich ?


----------



## vinc5nt (28. Juni 2002)

direkt nach dem Start fährt er eigentlich nie neu hoch ... das hatte ich mal als mein mobo im Popo war/ als meine neue CPU zuviel FSA hatte oder so ... und somit nicht mit dem board klar kam. 
Also neustarten tut er nach lust und laune ... aber eigentlich auch nur wenn er gefordert wird, d.h. wenn viele Programme offen sind / wenn was mit dem Inet ist / oder wenn ich gerade ein Spiel spiele ... wobei es da manchmal nie passiert und dann aber alle 5min ... schon merkwürdig.
Ich hab jetzt mal unter einstellungen das gemacht was  asphyxia gesagt hat und bisher scheint es zu funktionieren ... doch was ich micht noch frag ist ob es dem System nicht schadet, wenn es quasi mit dem Systemfehler weiterlaufen muss?

Ich hab nochmal ne andere Frage, sind 9oo MB freier Speicher auf C: genug oder sollte ich da mehr frei machen ? 



Vielen Dank


Edit: mein PC hat jetzt nicht mehr neugestartet ... mir dafür aber eine XPblaue Fehlermeldung gegeben  ... liegt das alles an meinem PC oder einfach nur an XP ?


----------



## eViLaSh (1. Juli 2002)

also ich würd dann mal versuchen nen neues OS aufzuspielen...

scheint ja wirklich daran zu liegen...
vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein treiber problem oder irgendwas wird zu heiss bei dir...

schätz aber das es am XP liegt


----------



## Vitalis (1. Juli 2002)

> du musst in den systemeigenschaften (rechtsklick auf arbeitsplatz > eigenschaften) unter der registerkarte erweitert auf 'starten und wiederherstellen' klicken. da gibt's eine option namens 'automatisch neu starten'. seit ich das deaktiviert hab, hatte ich damit keine probleme mehr.





> Ich hab jetzt mal unter einstellungen das gemacht was asphyxia gesagt hat und bisher scheint es zu funktionieren ... doch was ich micht noch frag ist ob es dem System nicht schadet, wenn es quasi mit dem Systemfehler weiterlaufen muss?


Dieses Neustarten ist nichts weiter als ein Bluescreen der in 2k/XP standardmäßig abgeschaltet ist und den Du jetzt aktiviert hast statt automatischem Neustart bei einem Fehler.

Ich hatte das Problem früher auch. Es lag an bestimmten BIOS-Einstellungen meines Mainboards mit VIA-Chipsatz. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr genau wie ich dieses Verhalten wegbekommen habe..
Hab einfach im BIOS rumgespielt und irgendwann lief es dann stabil.
Ich kann mich auch dunkel daran erinnern, daß mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher was nicht gestimmt hat... sowas könnte es auch sein.

Probier dort mal ein paar Performance-Einstellungen runterzuregeln..
Kann Dir leider keine konkreten Tips geben. Muß man bei XP auch den VIA 4in1 Treiber installieren? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du bei einer Neuinstallation als allererstes diesen Treiber draufhauen. Erst danach Grafik usw..



> Ich hab nochmal ne andere Frage, sind 9oo MB freier Speicher auf C: genug oder sollte ich da mehr frei machen ?


 Das sollte eigentlich genügen.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## biggi@aodt (1. Juli 2002)

hhmm hatte ich auchmal das Problem, bei mir lag das daran, dass ich neues Ram in den rechner gemacht habe. Entweder war es kaputt oder mein rechner mochte es nicht oder sonstiges (ich konnte es nicht herausfinden). Als ich das kaputte Ram rausgenommen habe lief alles wie geschmiert. 

Würd sagen du guckst mal welches Ram im ***** sein könnte oder als letztes in den rechner kam. ;-)


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Juli 2002)

Ich vermute langsam auch, dass es am Ram liegt  das ist doof muss ich schon wieder ausgeben  
Also VR Speicher hab ich auf 3 gigs hochgebockt und via treiber hatte ich beim installieren des OS zuerst draufgemacht. 
Ich probier jetzt nochmal in BIOS was einzustellen und vielleicht die latency time runterzustellen mal gucken. 

wenn alles nichts gebracht hat melde ich mich nochmal  


Vielen Dank


----------



## dfd1 (1. Juli 2002)

Ich hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Problem (immer schöner blauer Bildschirm). Weggekriegt habe ich durch neues Partitionieren der Festplatte und danach neues Aufsetzen des Systemes. (war vor ca. 14 Tagen )
Vemutlich lag es bei mir an einem fehlerhaten Sektor der Startpartition.


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Juli 2002)

Ich hab mal den 2ten ramstein auf die erste bank gesetzt, danach kaggte er sofort ab  ... wie wahrscheinlich  ist es, dass mein ram im popo ist?


----------



## sam (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *Ich hab mal den 2ten ramstein auf die erste bank gesetzt, danach kaggte er sofort ab  ... wie wahrscheinlich  ist es, dass mein ram im popo ist? *


99% würde ich sagen  
startet er windows noch, oder macht er das auch nicht mehr?


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Juli 2002)

ich hab das neustarten ja unterbunden ... dafür gibt er mir ne Fehlermeldung (royalblue) und fordert mich dann zum Neustarten auf. Im Endeffekt jedoch ist es noch immer das Neustarten . 
Irgendwie blöde... aber was ja anscheind sicher ist, ist dass es der 2te Ramstein sein muss... vielleicht bei 120 oder 159 MB ... wer weiß auf jedenfall ist es der/das/die Ram  ... ist ram eigentlich mänlich weiblich oder essbar  *höhö* 

Soll ich mir neues Ram kaufen ? 

Hätte noch jmd ne andere Idee ... was man machen könnte ? 


danke


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juli 2002)

Hast Du's mal nur mit einem Riegel versucht? Läuft's dann stabil? Probier alle Steckplätze durch, nimm einen raus dann den anderen und teste..


----------



## vinc5nt (2. Juli 2002)

Ja werde ich morgen nochmal testen ... aber ich denke die bänke sind ok ... nur der 2te stein ist kaputt. 
Wenn aber einer kaputt ist steck ich den heilen glaube ich in den 2 PC, bei den RAM Preisen ist es denke ich günstiger einen 512 zu holen, da der 2PC durch aus ram gebrauchen könnte (128 mit XP  ).


----------

